# About ready for a new turning tool?



## Mike Jones (Mar 18, 2015)

Thomson tools are considered to be the very best available and now Mr. Thompson is doing a benefit to aid a turner who lost his shop in a storm. If you are getting near to the "stub" of a gouge, consider his offer here.

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork...time-to-pull-together-to-help-one-of-our-own/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2015)

I moved this here.....


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 18, 2015)

Seems very generous. From Ohio too! I don't have any traditional gouges, maybe I will order a couple.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2015)

Besides the fact that I like his tools, I think Doug is one of the good guys... I'll have to see what I can do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 19, 2015)

I just read this on Doug's Facebook page ...

_*The goal for Jorge is now up to $20,000

I am not surprised by the response for Jorge but it's overwhelming to say the least. You UNselfish woodturners God Bless you... I thought I would help out a friend and now I have tears in my eyes. I have to cut it off at $20,000 because what I made last month I have tons of but what I made 3 months ago I'm running low. When we hit the $20,000 I'll close down the site and open it Monday. If you want to send a check to help Jorge his address is below... it's simple help Jorge rebuild his shop. You guys amaze me how wonderful this group of woodturners are. God bless everyone who will help put his life back together

Jorge Castañeda Box 195 Stonington, Maine 04681

From the bottom of my heart Thank you...
Doug

Do share this with all the other sites just so they know.*_​


----------

